# What are some good Sysctyl tweeks



## bdsullivan (Jun 25, 2011)

I was wondering what some good sysctyl tweeks are for the bionic. I also see there are some different choices for cpu scaling like mot_hotoplug and hotoplug, any writeups on them?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bdsullivan (Jun 25, 2011)

Ok..... so here is what i have done so far. I am running stock 5.5.593 deodexed bloat frozen.
I am looking for decent batt life and performance. 
What i have done so far is made some build.prop tweeks like set wifi interval scan to 160, changed dalvik heap to 48. 
Just looking to add some performance tweeks. I will play with some of the numbers based on my knowledge but any suggestions will be appreciated.
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

bdsullivan said:


> I was wondering what some good sysctyl tweeks are for the bionic. I also see there are some different choices for cpu scaling like mot_hotoplug and hotoplug, any writeups on them?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


When i overclock i use mot_hotplug. Benches the best.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

This is pulled straight from Liberty Gold 2.0, I remember on my d2 they were way different but this is what the Liberty team sets systcl or however the fuc* its spelt, anyways, heres the values:

vm.dirty_ratio = 90
vm.dirty_background_ratio = 55
vm.vfs_cache_pressure = 20
vm.oom_kill_allocating_task = 0
vm.min_free_kbytes = 2048
vm.swappiness = 0


----------



## bdsullivan (Jun 25, 2011)

Thank you terry. I had the global so i was attempting to modify them based on my old settings. I am staying stock for now due to the difference in most if the system versions. Not like the sbfs that you could run no matter what version you were on.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

bdsullivan said:


> Thank you terry. I had the global so i was attempting to modify them based on my old settings. I am staying stock for now due to the difference in most if the system versions. Not like the sbfs that you could run no matter what version you were on.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


How did it work ?


----------



## bdsullivan (Jun 25, 2011)

I am not sure they have made a dramatic change in performance. Still putting it thru some testing as far as performance. Phone is snappy, but again i am still learning about this phone.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

bdsullivan said:


> I am not sure they have made a dramatic change in performance. Still putting it thru some testing as far as performance. Phone is snappy, but again i am still learning about this phone.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I might try benching before and after


----------



## bdsullivan (Jun 25, 2011)

I have noticed that it manages memory much better. Instead of 350-400 megs free i have 450-500 free. Performance has been improved over long periods of browsing and watching videos. Usually would have to clear cache and memory (using superbox) after browsing but rarely have to now. So i would say overall performance has been enhanced.
I am not really a fan of benchmark tests and rarely clocked my D2G over 800. When i have some time i will pull the configs out of some of the other roms to see how they compare. I will post a benchmark for shiz and gigs but i dont have anything to really compare it to.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bdsullivan (Jun 25, 2011)

Antutu score= 5254
Benchmark standard= 2144
I am running stock , bloat removed and not overclocked. Using sysctyl configs posted above.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

